# Help with a monitor decision



## bbmorais (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello guys,

I was thinking about upgrading my samsung monitor S22B350 (22'') to a new and bigger one.
I have identified already a few one, with 27'', 144hz, VA, 1440p, that's what I was aiming for, because based on some feedback, 1080p is not quite enough for a 27'' monitor, and it's also more future proofing

However, i don't have intentions of upgrading my CPU or GPU right at this moment.
I run:
i5-3570k
16gb RAM
GTX 1050ti

For gaming purpose, will I have troubles running at 1440p ? And even if I use settings for 1080p, will the image suffer any "stretching"? 
I just don't want to make the decision of having a good monitor with high settings and worst than not making use of that good specs, it's having problems in using the monitor at all (without upgrading)

Thank you!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 9, 2020)

The fact is, 1050ti barely even qualifies for a good 1080p card. 

You can run the monitor at 1080p for gaming but to me that will always be something that looks weird. Either it will stretch the image to fit the screen or some games will have black borders around the edges like when youre watching a blu-ray rip but dont have the right screen aspect ratio.

Just remember to set the refresh rate to 60hz otherwise you might have even more headaches when it comes to gaming.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 9, 2020)

With your current specs I wouldnt unless you don't mind droping settings a lot in AAA games.

I've upgraded from a Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 '1080P' to a lg-29WK600-W '2560x1080' UltraWide with a RX 570 and I can barely drive it in new games and often have to use medium settings or so just to reach ~45-50+ FPS. _'luckily freesync helps'_


----------



## bbmorais (Jan 10, 2020)

Thank you guys for the fast reply.

That was what I was afraid of.

Forgot to say that my motherboard is a ASROCK Z77 Extreme4.

Do you think it's still worth to invest on a better GPU for this setup? or should I wait a little bit longer(to gather more money) to invest in a new desktop build?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 10, 2020)

best for a complete new machine imo - but if you dont care to play at ultra settings, then the 3570k will still run a lot of games pretty well and will go even further if you decide to OC it.


----------



## Cvrk (Jan 10, 2020)

Don't buy a new monitor if you will not upgrade the PC first. 
The 1050Ti is useless. I would know because my cousin has it. Paired with 16gb RAM and i5-9400f. I can play 1080p....kinda. As for double the resolution of a 2k it probably won't do anything. 

You are right: 1080p is to low for a 27" monitor. There just isn't enough pixel density. Pixel density is super important. 
I myself em looking at a 144hz 2k monitor. Not buying nothing now, cuz my graphics card can't hold 100+FPS in 2k. 

Someone said OC the CPU. Horrible idea. 

Without having to deal with major bottleneck, on that RAM and CPU you could get a second hand 1070Ti, or amd RX 590, or the new GTX 1650. However, none of these options will do 140+FPS in 2k. All of them would be excellent 1080p choices, but never 2k.  
- - - -- 
You should also consider what i said above: pixel density is amazing! 

I got a Samsung 4k tv. Most games will look better in 2k resolution with low settings, than 1080p with high settings. That's a fact that i tested in many games. 
Still, you can wait until you get a new PC and then also the monitor.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 10, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> Don't buy a new monitor if you will not upgrade the PC first.
> The 1050Ti is useless. I would know because my cousin has it. Paired with 16gb RAM and i5-9400f. I can play 1080p....kinda. As for double the resolution of a 2k it probably won't do anything.
> 
> You are right: 1080p is to low for a 27" monitor. There just isn't enough pixel density. Pixel density is super important.
> ...


Side note - 1440p is NOT "2k", that's straight up marketing bs.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 10, 2020)

Cvrk said:


> Someone said OC the CPU. Horrible idea.



How is OC'n a horrible idea?? 4.4-4.5Ghz should be within any good 3570k range. Couple that with a decent graphics card and you can hold off a major upgrade bug providing youre not a person that has to run everything on super ultra and does a lot of 3D rendering or media encoding.

Not everyone needs a 3950X or 9900K. Youre just trying to stretch out what you've got until you can afford bigger better upgrade.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2020)

bbmorais said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I was thinking about upgrading my samsung monitor S22B350 (22'') to a new and bigger one.
> I have identified already a few one, with 27'', 144hz, VA, 1440p, that's what I was aiming for, because based on some feedback, 1080p is not quite enough for a 27'' monitor, and it's also more future proofing
> ...



With a 1050 ti yes you will have problems, grab a rx5700


----------



## bonehead123 (Jan 10, 2020)

Upgrading your current rig would be "throwing good money after bad", so no real point in investing in a better monitor unless you have a machine that can drive it at the resolution you want....and for gaming, 1080 aint that 

As already stated above, 1050 is (and always was) a bottom-barrel crap card for mini-budget misers.... hell even the 1060/6GB would barely run most moderately recent games.  I know this because my son was constantly complaining about his 1060 last summer, so I got him a 2080ti and now he is good for quite some time....

"If'n yaz wanna play, yaz gozta pay"


----------



## Hyderz (Jan 11, 2020)

the gtx1050ti can run new games somewhat decent, but u really need to drop down settings to get close to 60fps









this video shows most games over 30fps but far cry drops below it, less than ideal tbh
but yes if you want nicer settings and 1440p resolution get at least a 5700, 5700xt or 2060S, 2070, 2070s + the monitor

i have the 1070ti and it was made for 1440p resolution back in 2016 but in 2020 new games i play are at 1080p ultra,


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 11, 2020)

I ran 4770k with a Vega 56 until 2 months ago.  Don't buy a monitor without a new gpu.  Overclock and you'll be fine.  Are you gonna leave some frames on the table, yeah.

Edit: I just realized you have 3570k.  You may be able to find a cheap 3770k to give you the extra threads.  But yeah, rolling with a true 4c will be tough.


----------



## arbiter (Jan 11, 2020)

Come from experience, i went from 1080p 60hz monitor to 1440p 144hz monitor + gtx1080. Even a gtx1080 had hard time hitting 144 in games of the day without turning some settings down. I will add a link to a 1050ti review so you can see what FPS numbers are at 1440p granted i think ultra settings but you get idea of what you will have to dumb down settings wise to get decent fps. Unless you plan to upgrade your machine including cpu, I would hold off getting 1440p monitor unless you are using cause desktop space and running games at 1080p. That 1050ti is gonna chug in every game now days bad even my rig is starting to show real bad.









						MSI GTX 1050 Ti Gaming X 4 GB Review
					

MSI's GTX 1050 Ti Gaming X is an overclocked, custom-design variant of the GTX 1050 Ti. The board impresses with extremely low noise in gaming, and the fans stop completely in idle. Our test also revealed super low non-gaming power consumption and cool temperatures.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 11, 2020)

bbmorais said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I was thinking about upgrading my samsung monitor S22B350 (22'') to a new and bigger one.
> I have identified already a few one, with 27'', 144hz, VA, 1440p, that's what I was aiming for, because based on some feedback, 1080p is not quite enough for a 27'' monitor, and it's also more future proofing
> ...





arbiter said:


> MSI GTX 1050 Ti Gaming X 4 GB Review
> 
> 
> MSI's GTX 1050 Ti Gaming X is an overclocked, custom-design variant of the GTX 1050 Ti. The board impresses with extremely low noise in gaming, and the fans stop completely in idle. Our test also revealed super low non-gaming power consumption and cool temperatures.
> ...


What is your frame rate now with the current monitor?
If you go from 1920x1080 to 2560x1440 expect a 30~35% FPS reduction keeping same settings, according to that review. And could be up to 40~45% if the CPU cant keep up...


----------



## arbiter (Jan 11, 2020)

I tweak stuff to be around least 70-90's which in new current games means lowering settings a bit compared to ultra settings that most those test suites use. 40-45% probably is better number to go by given your cpu is a 3570 since game are starting to push in that cpu space of requirements. Even my 4770k starting to show its age at being maxed out easy on them.

1920 x 1080 = 2,073,600 pixels.
2560 x 1440 = 3,686,400 pixels. 
1440p may seem a small bump in rez but pixel's are a good 75% bump.


----------



## bbmorais (Jan 15, 2020)

I am not looking for playing in ultra settings. this might not be the best sequence of upgrading, but i will first start with the monitor, and then grab a GPU with my current setup. If even with settings like i have now i can't do nothing, then i will grab a new CPU and Moba.

I have "marked" 4 monitors:
 ViewSonic VX2758-2KP-MHD (27, IPS, 1440p, 144Hz, flat) - around 320€
AOC CQ27G2U/BK (27, VA, 1440P, 144Hz, curved) - around 350€

and
MSI Optix MAG271CQR (27, VA, 1440p, 144Hz) - around 410€
AOC AG273QCX (27, VA, 1440p, 144Hz) - 500€ atm but i have found at 450€ somewhere.

I really don't want to spend too much here, so i think the Viewsonic and CQ27G2 are on top 2.
Is the IPS the obvious decision?

I don't care with curved display. If it has, i think i can get used to it easily.
I will upgrade from a TN display and i never used IPS or VA on monitors before. Is the backlight bleed too bad on IPS and VA?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 15, 2020)

bbmorais said:


> Thank you guys for the fast reply.
> 
> That was what I was afraid of.
> 
> ...



It really depends on how far off you are budget wise for a new system. If budget is no object, or if you feel there is time to save for it; the 3570K is a stutter CPU when you couple it with a faster GPU. 4 cores are going to do that these days. So no, ideally its not a platform you want to keep investing in. An overclock also won't help you in that sense. I've had the very same CPU and went through a range of GPU upgrades on it; clocked at 4.4 Ghz in its prime; when I went from 780ti to 1080, it presented a major bottleneck. And it was already not optimal for the 780ti, in fact.

But. Something along the range of the 1080/2060S/5700~XT is still going to be a major improvement and also what you'd need to push a 1440p/144hz panel. You're not going to run ultra that way. But high and >70~100 FPS average in most recent games is very plausible. Your current CPU might limit that to 45-60 FPS. So there is still a gain that would enable you to 'use' 1440p. And then you can always follow up with the system upgrade later on to feel another big jump in smoothness and FPS.

Before that I really wouldn't invest in a bigger monitor, its going to be a hassle. However, if you are content playing at 720p for a while, at higher settings perhaps even than now, you can still get mileage out of it until you do other upgrades. 720p is nice because its good pixel scaling for 1440p (half res) so not very blurry, just bigger pixels. And its much lighter to push. Just place the monitor a bit further away and presto


----------



## Deleted member 171912 (Jan 15, 2020)

Don't buy a new monitor (> 1920x1080) if you will not upgrade the PC first. If you must replace current monitor then buy 24" with 1920x1080. Good 24" monitor with 1920x1080 is still good and will be good for gaming, for years. It is still gaming standard.


----------



## bbmorais (Jan 15, 2020)

since i got a 22' (it's working okay), upgrading to 24' doesn't look like a big deal, yeah ok i would get 144hz and a IPS instead of 60hz TN, but still doesn't feel like it :/ but maybe i'm wrong

My plan was to get first the monitor, then a GPU like RX590, GTX 1070TI, RX 5700XT if on sale.
Then i would wait a couple of months to buy 1 moba and 1 new CPU (and ram ofc). By that time i would have a decent GPU and a monitor to last for years.


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 15, 2020)

im afraid you need to upgrade whole pc to aiming 144hz, even for a fullhd gameplay, my advise just grab a rx 580 8gb, and you are good for 60hz fullhd, but might tune the setting a bit, todays gaming is so hard to keep 60fps, maybe a high preset isntead ultra would keep smooth 60fps, dont expect too much sry
anyway i vote for 5700 xt card


----------



## 64K (Jan 15, 2020)

Depends on what games you are playing but if you're wanting to play demanding modern AAA games then it's time to save up for a new build really.

I had a 27 inch 1080p monitor before this 27 inch 1440p monitor and I saw a big difference with the detail and sharpness of games on the 1440p monitor.

A 750 Ti isn't going to cut it for 1440p unless you are playing older games or light gaming. If you are going to stick with the 750 Ti then a 144 Hz monitor isn't necessary. If however you do plan to upgrade to a much faster GPU during the lifetime of the new monitor then I guess it makes sense.

I've got a Dell 1440p 144 Hz monitor and a 2070 Super card on the way. Should arrive tomorrow. My 980 Ti just isn't cutting it anymore with some demanding modern AAA games even on the 60 Hz monitor I have right now and I don't want to wait for the 3080 or 3080 Ti.

Anyway, from my research the 2070 Super should serve me well with the new monitor for around 2 years and that's all I need before the next GPU upgrade.


----------



## bbmorais (Jan 15, 2020)

At the moment i only play Apex Legends, PES2020, Overwatch. I also might play Battlefield1, Civ5, GTAV (who actually runs very well with my setup) and really nothing else (or some less demanding games).

What about the setup for a new desktop. I want AMD.

I was thinking about *AMD Ryzen 7 3700X *or *Ryzen 5 3600*. (130€ difference, worth the Ryzen 7?)

I really don't know what's important on a motherboard, can i go to the cheaper? *B450 gaming X* is the cheaper i have found. i will plug in 1 or 2 SSD + 1 hardisk probably, only single GPU and i will not overclock nothing.

For RAM *2x8gb DDR4 2400Mhz CL15*. Should i improve the Mhz? (assuming the Moba accepts it)

As for GPU, I am thinking in *RX5700 XT* if i can find on sales.

With those 4 components i can build a new computer, using the components i have on my current desktop, so maybe i will go for it.
Looking forward for you tips


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 15, 2020)

3600
5700xt/2060S
3200 c16 ram


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 15, 2020)

Absolutely faster than 2400, Ryzen LOVES fast RAM.



Chomiq said:


> Side note - 1440p is NOT "2k", that's straight up marketing bs.


Exactly. If 3840p is called as 4K, then 1080p should be 2K.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 16, 2020)

bbmorais said:


> At the moment i only play Apex Legends, PES2020, Overwatch. I also might play Battlefield1, Civ5, GTAV (who actually runs very well with my setup) and really nothing else (or some less demanding games).
> 
> What about the setup for a new desktop. I want AMD.
> 
> ...



Grab a 5700 non xt, ram, Gskill, crucial, mushkin, patriot.


----------



## Vario (Jan 16, 2020)

Just get the monitor and then see if it runs.  If it doesn't run, get a new videocard.  I ran 1440P for a long time on a 3770K and a GTX 770 2GB.  The GTX 770 2GB is about the same as a 1050ti.  You don't have to run every game on Ultra or even High to enjoy it.


----------



## Komshija (Jan 16, 2020)

For upgrade it depends how much money you are willing to spend or literally burn (RTX 2080, 2080 Super and especially RTX 2080 Ti, Ryzen 9, Core i9...).
If you decide to upgrade, I advise looking for Ryzen 5 2600 or 2600X because they might be on a discount compared to 3000-series. RX 5700 XT is a good option because it will outperform RTX 2060, 2060 Super and compete with RTX 2070, but RX 5700 is cheaper and slightly less powerful, thus IMO making it a better option. As for the RAM, check DDR4 3200 fro G.Skill, ADATA or Team. I wouldn't go lower than DDR4 2666 nor higher than 3200 MHz because of the price tag and negligible performance difference.

I would strongly advise you against ridiculous "gaming" TN, VA, AMVA panels and 144Hz 1440p monitor with your current hardware. IPS panel is much more pleasant for eyes, colors are deeper and more accurate. *With your current hardware, which isn't that bad, upgrading to 1440p 144 Hz monitor makes zero sense.*

Unless you have a CPU equivalent to an i7 4790K or more powerful and GPU like GTX 1070/ higher-clocked Vega 56 or more powerful, forget about 1440p monitors. To actually utilize 144Hz even on a 1080p monitor (only in some games), you'll need a GPU like GTX 1080 Ti, RTX 2080, 2080 Super or 2080 Ti and more powerful CPU.


----------



## 64K (Jan 16, 2020)

Komshija said:


> To actually utilize 144Hz even on a 1080p monitor (only in some games), you'll need a GPU like GTX 1080 Ti, RTX 2080, 2080 Super or 2080 Ti and more powerful CPU.



A RTX 2070 Super is similar in performance to a GTX 1080 Ti according to the benchmarks on this site. A RTX 2080 Super is on average 12% faster than the 2070 Super but it's $200 more and imo not worth it for such a small gain in performance.


----------



## Komshija (Jan 17, 2020)

64K said:


> A RTX 2070 Super is similar in performance to a GTX 1080 Ti according to the benchmarks on this site. A RTX 2080 Super is on average 12% faster than the 2070 Super but it's $200 more and imo not worth it for such a small gain in performance.


GTX 1080Ti is actually slightly faster than RTX 2070 Super and beats it (although by a small margin) in most games. Example: 








Used GTX 1080Ti in excellent condition with valid warranty is the best possible solution for 1440p gaming, of course if someone wants to buy a used GPU. It also needs to be paired with a decent CPU, not something like i5 2400, i5 6500, Ryzen 3 or similar... and that usually means spending €€€€, especially if you have to buy MOBO, RAM, and other stuff to build a modern powerful gaming machine which will last for 4+ years.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 17, 2020)

Komshija said:


> GTX 1080Ti is actually slightly faster than RTX 2070 Super and beats it (although by a small margin) in most games. Example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you can't use VRS or DLSS on a 1080 Ti and that can lead to increased performance on a 2070/super.


----------



## 64K (Jan 17, 2020)

Komshija said:


> GTX 1080Ti is actually slightly faster than RTX 2070 Super and beats it (although by a small margin) in most games. Example:



Depends on the game but in W1zzard's benches on a 21 game suite the RTX 2070 Super and GTX 1080 Ti are similar in performance. Here is the summary of the 21 games benched using the 2070 Super FE:


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 17, 2020)

bbmorais said:


> since i got a 22' (it's working okay), upgrading to 24' doesn't look like a big deal, yeah ok i would get 144hz and a IPS instead of 60hz TN, but still doesn't feel like it :/ but maybe i'm wrong
> 
> My plan was to get first the monitor, then a GPU like RX590, GTX 1070TI, RX 5700XT if on sale.
> Then i would wait a couple of months to buy 1 moba and 1 new CPU (and ram ofc). By that time i would have a decent GPU and a monitor to last for years.



Good plan go for it IMO. There is a good chance you can snag great deals the coming half year~year especially on CPU and RAM. For RAM you might want to be a bit faster, or even today... those prices are not going to keep dropping.


----------



## bbmorais (Jan 23, 2020)

Thank you all for your feedback. 
I will get the monitor first, i will be able to get a net PC from the begging, but first i will give it a try, to see if i can wait until new GPU releases so i can get better deals on older one's.

What do you think between AOC Q27G2 (VA) and ViewSonic VX2758-2KP-MHD (IPS) ? (assuming it's around the same price)
Would you guys choose the IPS in this case? I can't find many reviews on the viewsonic


----------

